# WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON WITH BRISKET PRICES!!



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2018)

The last full packer I bought at Walmart was $1.67 per lb. for Choice. That was just a couple of months ago. I was going to buy one today, cause Judy wanted some pastrami. The price was $3.49 per lb. No way am I paying that much. I ended up buying a corned beef point that looked pretty good & it's in the smoker as we speak. Gonna do about 5 to 6 hours of smoke then 24 hours in the SV. I think when the corned beef prices drop in the next couple of weeks for St. Patty's Day I'll pick up a few of them for the freezer.
Al


----------



## oddegan (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't believe I've ever seen one in West Michigan for less than 2.99 per pound. Occasionally find corned beef points for 1.99. If I found packers for 1.67 I'd fill the freezer!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep.. $2.69 in the summer .. $3.29-$3.49  now here in S.E. Mich.

$1.67 though.. I have never seen any type of meat that cheap other than pork butt or chicken on sale :D


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 19, 2018)

I think we are around $5-$5.50 up here just for Choice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2018)

Same here Wally World all winter from$3.96 to $3.49 summer about about $1.00 lower.
Would love to find some for $1.67.

Warren


----------



## nanuk (Feb 19, 2018)

up here, you'll seldom find any boneless beef product for under $5/lb.

and don't get me started on pork belly!  It was recently on SALE for just over $5/lb.
I can buy best quality bacon for less than that.


----------



## david r (Feb 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The last full packer I bought at Walmart was $1.67 per lb. for Choice. That was just a couple of months ago. I was going to buy one today, cause Judy wanted some pastrami. The price was $3.49 per lb. No way am I paying that much. I ended up buying a corned beef point that looked pretty good & it's in the smoker as we speak. Gonna do about 5 to 6 hours of smoke then 24 hours in the SV. I think when the corned beef prices drop in the next couple of weeks for St. Patty's Day I'll pick up a few of them for the freezer.
> Al



Beef is Pricey.   Last entire Brisket I bought was 6.99 a pound from a butcher...   It was awesome but damn,  I was out like $85.00    I think I'd jump at 3.49,   other than ground beef which I usually pay 2.99 a pound for it is hard to get beef at less than $5.00 a pound for nearly any cut.

Stocking up a St. Patrick's Day is smart,   only downside being you can't do your own cure as the deals are on those packed Corned Beefs,  not the uncured Brisket.   Last year I bought some  from Wal-Mart for $2.50 a pound and I got like 6.   I think I'll do it again as I make a lot of Pastrami and they are still pretty good.     If you stock up on the Corned Beefs I have heard draining the liquid before freezing is smart and helps the taste.

I've actually been doing a lot of Canadian Bacon of late,   not just for a new challenge and variety, but cost.   I've been finding pork loins under $2.00 a pound.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 19, 2018)

Rinse ,dry & freeze... toss it in the smoker one day.  You could even 're brine it in pickling spice after it comes out of the freezer.


----------



## sauced (Feb 20, 2018)

LOL....Northeast prices are near $8.00 pound!!! Al....I would die for those prices you are paying!!


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 20, 2018)

Come by some beef in South Florida, you will never complain about your prices again!!! LOL


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm seeing huge brisket corned beef flats $4.99. Like 8-10#


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 20, 2018)

I noticed beef prices here in NorCal shot up by $1 a lb, or more, as soon as China lifted their restrictions on beef imports from the US last October or November.  I often bought Choice grade bottom round for $2.48/lb for making jerky.  Now it is mid $4.50 to $5.50 / pound, occasionally on sale for $3.48/lb.  Choice brisket at my local grocer is still right under $4 / lb, more for flats or points alone.

I can still get Select grade briskets for $2.20/lb. I don't care for Select grade beef, though that might change.  Saw Prime grade briskets for $3.29/lb at a Costco last weekend.  That Costco was further from my house, slightly smaller than the one I normally use, but it had better prices of beef across the board.  The one closest to my house is in a high cost area.  The one further away is in the middle of an older, more established neighborhood.  Costco prices definitely change by location, so shop around if you use Costco and have more than one option.


----------



## david r (Feb 20, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I noticed beef prices here in NorCal shot up by $1 a lb, or more, as soon as China lifted their restrictions on beef imports from the US last October or November.  I often bought Choice grade bottom round for $2.48/lb for making jerky.  Now it is mid $4.50 to $5.50 / pound, occasionally on sale for $3.48/lb.  Choice brisket at my local grocer is still right under $4 / lb, more for flats or points alone.
> 
> I can still get Select grade briskets for $2.20/lb. I don't care for Select grade beef, though that might change.  Saw Prime grade briskets for $3.29/lb at a Costco last weekend.  That Costco was further from my house, slightly smaller than the one I normally use, but it had better prices of beef across the board.  The one closest to my house is in a high cost area.  The one further away is in the middle of an older, more established neighborhood.  Costco prices definitely change by location, so shop around if you use Costco and have more than one option.




It sure does seem that any beef roast is $5 a pound anymore.   Doesn't seem all that long ago you could deals like that on Ribeyes and TBones.   The China restrictions affected things for sure.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 20, 2018)

I stopped by Winco today and they had full packers on sale for $3.49.


----------



## tktplz (Feb 20, 2018)

Here in NW Louisiana, we hover around $1.97 a lb for brisket. Kroger is #2.49 a lb for whole packers.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 20, 2018)

My Walmart has them for 2.99 and thats a deal compared to my two local grocery stores who charge 8.99


----------



## BigRed350x (Feb 21, 2018)

Living in Wyoming we get pretty good deals on local beef.  I recently bought a half a beef from a rancher buddy of mine and for the whole thing it came out to $2.77 / lb.


----------



## jakester (Feb 23, 2018)

A brisket for $1.67 per lb, almost sounds like road kill meat.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 23, 2018)

I was at Wally World yesterday to pick up some things for my wife.  Checked their meat department. Not a brisket in sight, not even a flat.  Tons of Tri Tip though, even Choice grade. They were at a price I can find at any of my preferred grocers.

I had a thought afterwards.  Brisket in California is like Tri Tip back east.  Out here, you can find Tri Tip, year-round, everywhere.  Go to any festival, fair, raceway, ballgame, backyard party, toy run, whatever, you'll find Tri Tip, not brisket.  Brisket is found in many fewer places than Tri Tip. I can't remember seeing brisket at any commercial place except BBQ and Chinese restaurants.

From what I've read here, the exact opposite is true east of the Continental Divide, with brisket being ubiquitous, and Tri Tip less available. 

Just a thought.


----------



## tktplz (Feb 23, 2018)

OK, this week, 2_21 thru 2_27 at Kroger in zip code 71105 is Brisket, $1.77 a lb. untrimmed whole packer. I'm going to get 2 maybe 3. Let's see how much space I have in the freezer. Plus that shrimp looks awfully good. 

Link;

https://www.kroger.com/weeklyad?cid=ema.pro.PDC_FD_20180223_ENT


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2018)

tktplz said:


> OK, this week, 2_21 thru 2_27 at Kroger in zip code 71105 is Brisket, $1.77 a lb. untrimmed whole packer. I'm going to get 2 maybe 3. Let's see how much space I have in the freezer. Plus that shrimp looks awfully good.
> 
> Link;
> 
> https://www.kroger.com/weeklyad?cid=ema.pro.PDC_FD_20180223_ENT



I'm going to have to keep a closer eye on the price, maybe they just went up recently & will come back down soon.
I really like to make my pastrami from scratch, so I'll be looking every time I go to Walmart.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2018)

Wally World here had them for $2.49 yesterday been $3.96 all winter.

Warren


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 24, 2018)

I seen some butchers on tv say they couldn't even sell brisket back in the day becuase nobody wanted it lol. I've seen them down at 2.69 at Walmart. 2.99 prime grade at Costco up to 8$ at some butchers. I'd try it more often if it were under 2$


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2018)

If you want to see how high the prices for Brisket are around here, check & see how many Briskets are in my Step by Steps.
One Small Flat, back in 2011 @ $3.75 per pound.

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 24, 2018)

It’s all those blankety, blank smokers buying them up and driving up prices. Oh, wait...


----------



## tktplz (Feb 24, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> It’s all those blankety, blank smokers buying them up and driving up prices. Oh, wait...



Yer killin' me over 'ere!!!!

It actually depends on how much shrimp I buy. I'm figuring on 2-15 to 18 lb. briskets and 4-12.00  that's a 2 pound pack of shrimp. Those are 16 - 20 per pound size....NICE! If the shrimp are excellent I'll buy more shrimp if the shrimp are just OK I'll get 3 briskets and 2 of the 2 pound packs of shrimp. We will see.


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 24, 2018)

$3.54USD/lb up here in Northern Canada for the equivalent of Select..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2018)

For sure it's back to a supply and demand look at chicken wings a few years ago they were almost throw away items now very pricey.

Warren


----------



## tktplz (Feb 25, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> $3.54USD/lb up here in Northern Canada for the equivalent of Select..



Exactly twice $1.77 in the south. Now you know why people don't go up north to retire. Just joking. I just hope the pay up there is twice what we make down here......that won't be too hard to do let me tell ya. We get paid weakly down here. Very Weakly!


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 25, 2018)

It all was goes up this time of year here in Iowa I was told because of  st paddy’s day !


----------



## hb99 (Feb 25, 2018)

WOW!  I've never seen Brisket that cheap.

Corned Beef is at $5.99/lb right now, but after St. Paddy's day it'll be down to 99 cents.  That's when I'll buy it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm going to Walmart today or tomorrow, and I'll have to see what they are charging this week.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2018)

Like I said above it comes down to supply and demand St Paddy's day big day for brisket use.

Warren


fullsmoke said:


> It all was goes up this time of year here in Iowa I was told because of  st paddy’s day !


----------



## zwiller (Feb 26, 2018)

Similar here.  GFS was $1.69 a few months ago and now $3.29/lb for choice.  Select is a whopping 10 cents cheaper.  Need to see if my local Kroger is running a deal as my ad does not show a sale.  I have been waiting all year and TOTALLY gonna go crazy and pickup CB when on sale soon.


----------



## normonster (Feb 26, 2018)

sauced said:


> LOL....Northeast prices are near $8.00 pound!!! Al....I would die for those prices you are paying!!



Bay Area California prices are the same. Terrible. After two not so stellar attempts with brisket and a few straight up home runs with pork butt, I'm an ass man all day now...rr...shoulder man I should say.


----------



## hagewood91 (Feb 26, 2018)

5.99/lb is common around here. I have never done one due to that!


----------



## tktplz (Feb 26, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm going to Walmart today or tomorrow, and I'll have to see what they are charging this week.
> Al


Well All, I went to Krogers today to get 2 briskets and 4 bags, 2LBs a piece of 16-20 tiger prawns, ie. shrimp for 11.98 for the 2 pound bag. Still have room in the freezer for 2 more bags of shrimp and I'm getting another brisket to put in the fridge. I'll rinse it, pat it dry. Oil and rub it Friday morning before work and put it on the smoker Saturday morning.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 27, 2018)

Sams Club $5.06 Ib brisket flat.
$1.79 for Pork Butts. 
Been buying Pork butts at my local Wegmans.currently $ 1.19lb....was $.99


----------



## okie362 (Feb 27, 2018)

This week at Kroger


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 1, 2018)

that's a good idea, buying when they go on sale for St Pattys.. might do that myself. I found brisket todat at our local HEB grocery (Texas)for 1.96 untrimmed.

HT


----------



## zwiller (Mar 1, 2018)

Kroger was $5.49/lb here...  SHAZBOT!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 1, 2018)

It has been a while since I smoked a Select grade brisket, but I think I'll pick one up and give it a try. I've been wanting to play with a new tenderizing injection my brain has been cooking up. A Select grade packer at $2.20/lb at one of the local discount chains just might be the perfect test subject.


----------



## normonster (Mar 1, 2018)

okie362 said:


> ...
> 
> This week at Kroger



haha...I just said to my self...well, a long trip to Kroger is in order. Then I googled it and the nearest Kroger is in Texas.  Going to be one hell of a weekend of driving.


----------



## Braz (Mar 2, 2018)

Just looked at my Aldi weekly ad flier. They have "choice corned beef points" for $1.99/LB.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2018)

Braz said:


> Just looked at my Aldi weekly ad flier. They have "choice corned beef points" for $1.99/LB.




Sounds like it's "Burnt Ends" time!!!
Corned Beef too!!

Bear


----------



## wvu2010 (Mar 6, 2018)

Just picked up a brisket at 1/2 price from Walmart, choice grade and not the best looking brisket, but I figure I can make do for $1.26/lb.

What sort of injections would you guys recommend? I wouldn't normally inject, but since this isn't the nicest cut I figure some added flavor wouldn't be bad. Was thinking an ACV, Worcestershire, Whiskey mix might be good


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 6, 2018)

"Not the best looking brisket." Great price though.  I'd be thinking chili, or chopped brisket, or both!  But not sliced.


----------



## nanuk (Jun 11, 2018)

Just found some brisket...   $8.99/lb

I'll stick to mature beef rounds!  They can be had for a LOT less.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 11, 2018)

I think you've been spoiled Al.  Welcome to my world.LOL.
Gary


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Come by some beef in South Florida, you will never complain about your prices again!!! LOL


Some info you may or may not know ; Florida produces the most cattle in the united states. This was true 12 years ago..probably still true. This may have something to do with those low prices


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Down here in Texas we're paying roughly $1.86 per pound.  Full packer Briskets. 
Not to bad but I've seen better prices . 
Something to think about , prices can vary from state to state due to multiple variations ... Weather can even play a huge part in market prices due to trucking..Time and fuel prices.


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

nanuk said:


> Just found some brisket...   $8.99/lb
> 
> I'll stick to mature beef rounds!  They can be had for a LOT less.


You've got to be kidding me..that's outrageous !! What part of the country are you in ? State ?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 12, 2018)

Local restaurant supply special this week. Whole Chuck Roll is $2.75. Formerly Cash & Cary they are now Smart Food Service. There is quite a chain on the west coast and a locator on their website.


----------



## troutman (Jun 12, 2018)

Price at our local Texas (Houston) HEB Grocery as of today, has ticked up about $0.10-0.15 a pound.  These are select packers, prime is running $3.99/lb.  I do SV corn beef so the $1.96/lb is fine for me.  Besides, I can control the corning process, not happy leaving that to others, but that's me.


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

troutman said:


> View attachment 367160
> 
> 
> Price at our local Texas (Houston) HEB Grocery as of today, has ticked up about $0.10-0.15 a pound.  These are select packers, prime is running $3.99/lb.  I do SV corn beef so the $1.96/lb is fine for me.  Besides, I can control the corning process, not happy leaving that to others, but that's me.


Good to see fellow Houstonians !! 
Cheers from Spring Tx.


----------



## troutman (Jun 12, 2018)

Burner76 said:


> Some info you may or may not know ; Florida produces the most cattle in the united states. This was true 12 years ago..probably still true. This may have something to do with those low prices



Then as a fellow Houstonian you ought to know that your state, Texas, as been the leader in cattle production for many years.  In fact Florida doesn't even make it into the top 10 producers.  Not sure where you got your info from.  Here are the Beef Industry website leaders as of last year;


Top 5 states that raise cattle and calves as of Jan. 1, 20173:

Texas – 12.3 million
Nebraska - 6.45 million
Kansas – 6.4 million
California - 5.15 million
Oklahoma - 5 million


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

troutman said:


> Then as a fellow Houstonian you ought to know that your state, Texas, as been the leader in cattle production for many years.  In fact Florida doesn't even make it into the top 10 producers.  Not sure where you got your info from.  Here are the Beef Industry website leaders as of last year;
> 
> 
> Top 5 states that raise cattle and calves as of Jan. 1, 20173:
> ...


Back in 2006 i had stopped by the welcome to Florida state info and rest center. 
There on the wall inside the building was a list of state info and facts. That is where i read that Florida produces more cattle . Now mind you , this was back in 2006 as i previously stated. Your info shows as to date of 2017 .


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 12, 2018)

Interesting data Troutman! I have been curious about the breakdown into quality grades vs mass produced volumes of feed-lot beef. Of course also where they are raised would be different than the slaughterhouses in which they go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2018)

I think it's just that the demand for brisket has skyrocketed in recent years & so the fat cats are pricing it higher.
I'll say one thing, if you don't know how to cook a brisket correctly, then I doubt you will ever try another one, cause a tough chewy brisket is just no fun to eat even if the taste is spot on. Personally I prefer to make them into pastrami. I would eat a pastrami sandwich over a brisket sandwich every day of the week!
But once again that is just Judy & myself, we love pastrami Reuben's!
And by the way if you haven't tried grinding up a whole brisket for burgers you are missing out on the best burger on the planet!!
Al


----------



## troutman (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes sure Al agree 100%.  We grind brisket for burgers here regularly.  And when I mentioned corning my brisket above, I really meant to follow that with taking the corned beef and turning it into pastrami.  Like you and Judy, I have a real passion for the stuff and make it about once a month.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2018)

troutman said:


> Yes sure Al agree 100%.  We grind brisket for burgers here regularly.  And when I mentioned corning my brisket above, I really meant to follow that with taking the corned beef and turning it into pastrami.  Like you and Judy, I have a real passion for the stuff and make it about once a month.




I can tell they're coming from Texas, when every Saturday afternoon, I hear Gil Favor calling, "Head 'em up---Move 'em out"----Rolling, Rolling, Rolling, Though the Streams are swollen...............    ................Hyaaaa!!!!


Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 13, 2018)

Locally, Costco is still $3.49/lb for Prime. Winco today had "Choice or better" packers for $3.68/lb.  I noted the "sell by" date and will go back a few days before to see if they drop the price. They had chuckies that were about to expire for just over $1/lb. I passed. They didn't look so good.


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good call Noboundaries , lol.


Cheers -


----------



## foamheart (Jun 14, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I can tell they're coming from Texas, when every Saturday afternoon, I hear Gil Favor calling, "Head 'em up---Move 'em out"----Rolling, Rolling, Rolling, Though the Streams are swollen...............    ................Hyaaaa!!!!
> Bear



Head 'em up and move 'em out.....? What's a western bra got to do with anything?


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 16, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Locally, Costco is still $3.49/lb for Prime. Winco today had "Choice or better" packers for $3.68/lb.  I noted the "sell by" date and will go back a few days before to see if they drop the price. They had chuckies that were about to expire for just over $1/lb. I passed. They didn't look so good.



I tried that the last time Winco had briskets on sale. Yeah, they never had to lower the price further because they sold out in a couple of days.


----------



## ynot2k (Jun 20, 2018)

http://www.beefretail.org/wholesalepriceupdate.aspx


----------



## 801driver (Jun 20, 2018)

I was in a Reasor's, a local grocery store chain in NE Oklahoma this morning, Packer Cut - Choice was $2.99/lb.  They had a large stock.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 25, 2018)

Bought a couple choice packers on sale at Kroger's about a month ago for $2.99 a pound. Went to Costco yesterday and their prime packers were $3.99 lb.

Would love to see $1.99 or under one of these days!

Obviously wrong thread but cant find anywhere locally(not even Costco) that has pork bellies. All these bacon posts has me wanting to give it a try. Know a good place to order one for a good price?

Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 25, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Obviously wrong thread but cant find anywhere locally(not even Costco) that has pork bellies. All these bacon posts has me wanting to give it a try. Know a good place to order one for a good price?



I have the same issue out my way. Bellies cost three times the price of a boneless pork butt, so I cure pork butt instead, aka Buckboard Bacon. We love it. A little leaner (3:1 meat to fat) than belly (1:1 meat to fat), but a pretty dang tasty substitute!


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 25, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Bought a couple choice packers on sale at Kroger's about a month ago for $2.99 a pound. Went to Costco yesterday and their prime packers were $3.99 lb.
> 
> Would love to see $1.99 or under one of these days!
> 
> ...



Did you try Gordon Food Service?


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 25, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Bought a couple choice packers on sale at Kroger's about a month ago for $2.99 a pound. Went to Costco yesterday and their prime packers were $3.99 lb
> 
> 
> Would love to see $1.99 or under one of these days!
> ...



Been around the same price for choice at our local krogers however, they have looked like crap ! Good for just a cheap Sunday brisket though. These i definitely go slow and low on due such poor quality . 
Pork butts have been plentiful . Haven't seen any porkbellies with any size to them all year long ...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 26, 2018)

Burner76 said:


> Been around the same price for choice at our local krogers however, they have looked like crap ! Good for just a cheap Sunday brisket though. These i definitely go slow and low on due such poor quality .
> Pork butts have been plentiful . Haven't seen any porkbellies with any size to them all year long ...



Man I know it I have bought 3 from Kroger's and they all look like crap with the flats really thin. Did a couple for Fathers day weekend and they took 18 hours at 225 and were 10 pounders. But hey totally worth it after 18 hours and some cold ones.

Cheapest I have seen butts this year is $1.29 on sale. Thinking this next week they should be on sale for 4th of July


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 26, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I have the same issue out my way. Bellies cost three times the price of a boneless pork butt, so I cure pork butt instead, aka Buckboard Bacon. We love it. A little leaner (3:1 meat to fat) than belly (1:1 meat to fat), but a pretty dang tasty substitute!



Thanks for the tip. I might do some reading on this and give it a try!


----------

